# vmware: Please ignore above "FATAL: Module vmwgfx not found"

## samplemix

Hace tiempo instale gentoo en vmware.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804385-highlight-.html

Ahora realice el mismo procedimiento, pero me aparece esto:

http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=3287113

http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/lastpostinthread366729.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822425-start-0.html

Hice todo lo que indican, pero no consigo solucionarlo, no tengo xorg.conf porque no puedo generarlo y si ejecuto startx no me funciona el mouse.

¿Como se soluciona eso?

----------

## gringo

a mi me parece que lo único que tienes que hacer es habilitar el soporte para este hardware virtual en la configuración del kernel que uses en el sistema cliente y recompilarlo. 

En el kernel 2.6.33 está en la sección drivers - staging -"DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU", en kernels anteriores creo que no está disponible.

de cualquier manera creo que si ese no funciona salta al anterior driver que si debería funcionar sin mas problemas.

Si no te funciona el ratón pero si el resto supongo que será un problema de configuración de las X, acude a la documentación de gentoo y comprueba que lo has hecho todo correctamente en caso de que hayas actualizado hace poco.

saluetes

----------

## samplemix

He tratado de encontrar la ruta real en internet y no la encuentro. Tengo el kernel 2.6.33 y solo tengo:

.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.33-gentoo-r2 Configuration

Device Drivers  ---> 

--- Staging drivers                                                      

          [*]   Exclude Staging drivers from being built (NEW)                                

http://old.nabble.com/-git-pull--vmware-drm-kms-driver-under-staging-td26786497.html

http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/12/16/346

Tengo que bajar git-sources y parcharlo?

Bueno, solucione lo del mouse con # eselect opengl set xorg-x11 && emerge -e xorg-x11, y open-vm-tools funcionando perfectamente pero Xorg -configure me retorna el mismo error. 

Ahora hice esto:

# cd /usr/src/linux

# git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git drm-vmware-staging

...

Saludetes.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Exclude Staging drivers from being built (NEW) 

 

tienes que deshabilitar esa opción para que te abra el menú con todos los drivers que están disponibles dentro de staging.

saluetes

----------

## samplemix

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [*] Exclude Staging drivers from being built (NEW)  
> 
> tienes que deshabilitar esa opción para que te abra el menú con todos los drivers que están disponibles dentro de staging.
> 
> saluetes

 

Despues me di cuenta de eso =)

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] Staging drivers  ---> 

       <*>     DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU
```

Recompile open-vm-tools-kmod, pero me aparece:

```
# Xorg -configure

_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:

Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Antes ya me había encontrado con ese error y no pude solucionarlo, hice una búsqueda de ese error. 

http://www.mail-archive.com/cygwin-xfree@cygwin.com/msg17308.html

http://www.finkproject.org/doc/x11/trouble.php?phpLang=es

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-203488.html

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

Voy a seguir leyendo hasta encontrar una solución.

Saludetes.

----------

